# '09 NC Pro-Am



## TM

Several college and pro guys from the state of NC play in this ever year. Here is some info and highlights...

Mason Plumlee and Ryan Kelly show off their skill set in the N.C. Pro Am


----------



## bball2223

Plumlee is McRoberts 2.0 (i'm talking purely skillsets). I think him and Kelly are going to be a pretty good duo down the line.


----------



## Priest

man i miss this big time I used to play in this when it was the chavis league down at saint augustine college. The games wewre epic and flip always put on a show. I might just hop in th car and drive down there just to catch some games.


----------



## TM

Update


----------



## TM

Some filthy video from the Pro Am


----------



## LionOfJudah

Stackhouse get robot legs or something when he was out all this year?


----------



## bball2223

Tar Heel freshman Henson, Strickland, McDonald, and Watts highlights.


----------



## TM

Henson has quick hops. I can't wait to watch him play!


----------



## TM

*Reporting from the N.C. Pro-Am*


> The final game was the night’s best. Team Duhon, undefeated in eight outings, was tested by Team WR Starkey, led by Word of God (Raleigh, NC) star *CJ Leslie* and Anthony Greenup of the Harlem Globetrotters. Team Duhon’s roster was a veritable Duke all-star team, with *Scheyer*, *Mason*, and *Dockery *joining the namesake Knicks point guard. The Blue Devil connection was scintillating; Duhon consistently found Plumlee and Scheyer for easy buckets. Mason was exceptional around the rim, grabbing boards and finishing strong on almost every touch.





> The action continued on Thursday, with *Ryan Kelly* and Team Starkey facing Team Hendrick, led by UNC alumnus *David Noel*. Kelly led his team admirably in a losing effort, collecting 26 points on 10-18 shooting, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, and 3 blocks.


----------



## TM

*N.C. Pro Am Report – Ryan Kelly and Mason Plumlee (8/5/09)*


> Two Duke freshman took to the court at NC Central University to participate in the N.C. Pro Am on Tuesday evening. Ryan Kelly and Mason Plumlee were very efficient on the offensive end going for a combined 10 of 13 from the floor.





> His teammate, Ryan Kelly helped his team to a blowout win. Kelly, who came into the game off a 26 point performance last Thursday missed a single shot going 5 of 6 from the field. Kelly also drained all three of his free throws to end the evening with 14 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists.


----------



## TM

*NC Pro Am Report – Zoubek and Czyz make their debut (8/7/09)*


> It is worth noting that Plumlee was accompanied by former Christ School teammate Lakeem Jackson [South Carolina] who wound up with 8 points. Reggie Bullock [UNC 2010] was a non factor not scratching from the field for the losing team. UNC’s Justin Watts led his team in scoring with 14 points.


----------



## TM

holy cow look at this team...

twitterpost:


> *ncproam:* In this game here are the players, Jerry Stackhouse, John Wall, Jawad williams, Reggie Bullock, Ryan Kelly


----------



## TM

*Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

videos obviously were not confiscated. Jerry is wishing they had been!


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

He is the surest thing to becoming an NBA all-star since LeBron/Howard. Just unreal talent.


----------



## TM

*Re: Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

he's better than rose


----------



## HB

*Re: Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

Dont know about better, but he's more naturally gifted


----------



## croco

*Re: Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

He looked like Dwyane Wade on that play, can't wait to see him at Kentucky.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Wall dunks on Stackhouse!*

:lol: 

sorry... just can't help it....


----------

